

Mozilla experimenting with Mobile OS: Boot to Gecko (B2G) - ck2
http://hothardware.com/News/Mozilla-Developers-Testing-Mobile-OS/

======
ck2
Large version of those display mockups can be found here:

[https://wiki.mozilla.org/B2G/UI#Ben.27s_interpretation_of_de...](https://wiki.mozilla.org/B2G/UI#Ben.27s_interpretation_of_description_of_UX_team.27s_ideas)

------
newman314
To be honest, I rather just see HP open source webOS and assign it to Mozilla.

